# Crab stuffed mushrooms rec. idea



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2006)

_I'm trying out several new appys tomorrow to see if they will be ones we want for Thanksgiving._
_This one was given to me by my DH's cousin._
_it makes 45 stuffed mushrooms_
_remove the stems from your mushrooms and place ( the mushrooms)them in buttered baking dishes. I am going to pre bake the mushrooms part way, When cool I will fill with the filling : Combine 3/4 c. of mayo with 1 egg, 1-1/2 tea. fresh chopped parsley,1-2 tea. lemon juice,1-tea. dry mustard,1/4-tea. baking powder,1/4 tea. worcestershire sauce,1/8 tea. cayenne or more to your liking and mix well. _
_add the crab meat fold it in. Then fill the cooked and cooled mushrooms with the crab mixture, sprinkle with the fresh bread crumbs and bake at 350 about 15 min or til light brown._
_kadesma _


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh, that sounds interesting and piqued me to start a list here by my computer of possible dishes. We have fresh picked crab from our beach trip in October in the freezer!!
When I stuff mushrooms I saute them very lightly in butter before stuffing (you mention pre-baking). I think they stay "plumper" this way rather than the dry heat of the oven. Just an idea.
I think I'll sprinkle with Parmigiano before baking also. 
I like the looks of this recipe for the baking powder addition to the mayo--that will make a nice puffy presentation.

Thanks.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 12, 2006)

Kadesma, EVERYTHING you make is good - I wish we lived closer - I would pay to come eat at your house!


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2006)

Kadesma, let us know how it turns out! My daughter is doing Thanksgiving at her house this year, which will make life a lot easier for me. I'll make the dressing, and probably the giblit gravy, and a dessert. But I'd like to take something different, too, like the mushrooms.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Oh, that sounds interesting and piqued me to start a list here by my computer of possible dishes. We have fresh picked crab from our beach trip in October in the freezer!!
> When I stuff mushrooms I saute them very lightly in butter before stuffing (you mention pre-baking). I think they stay "plumper" this way rather than the dry heat of the oven. Just an idea.
> I think I'll sprinkle with Parmigiano before baking also.
> I like the looks of this recipe for the baking powder addition to the mayo--that will make a nice puffy presentation.
> ...


Hi Gretchen,
i usually saute the mushrooms in butter and then cool before filling. I like them this way better than just baked with the filling . I did say I was going to pre-bake the mushrooms, as that is how the recipe was told to me, but I know when I start them in about an hour I'll end up with butter in the skillet and the mushrooms following close behind. They seem to be so much more moist and tasty this way. Glad you reminded me. 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Kadesma, let us know how it turns out! My daughter is doing Thanksgiving at her house this year, which will make life a lot easier for me. I'll make the dressing, and probably the giblit gravy, and a dessert. But I'd like to take something different, too, like the mushrooms.


Connie,
I'll be putting them together pretty soon and I'll let you know how they turn out. Sounds like you will have a wonderful Thanksgiving with your daughter. We're going to my daughters as well, only thing is I have to get there at day break to start the big bird 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Kadesma, EVERYTHING you make is good - I wish we lived closer - I would pay to come eat at your house!


Oh no you would not. My friends don't pay  I'd just make ya bring a pie 

I wish you lived closer too. I'd so enjoy your company.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2006)

_Wanted to give you an idea how these came out. I mixed everything but the egg and tasted the filling, it was nice but rather blad to me. So I added more lemon juice,and I chopped up a bunch of green onions green and white parts and added this to the mixture, tasted it and it was really good. Now I have to cook them and see what I get  Will let you know on that._
_kadesma_


----------



## Shunka (Nov 12, 2006)

Ohh!! eat one for me!! They sound so good!!


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 12, 2006)

Next time, to spice it up a bit, try using some Old Bay.  I just use my crabcake recipe to stuff the mushrooms.

Your's sounds real good!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Ohh!! eat one for me!! They sound so good!!


Shunka, had some extra crab filling left, so I took a can of biscuits and seperated them, then I put them into a mini muffin tin, filled with the crab mix and baked..They turn out so good. Next time I make them I will try Halfed Baked's Old bay seasoning idea along with a tad mone onion..Okay I'm taking a big bite for you 
kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Nov 12, 2006)

I swear I can just about taste it!!!!! Great idea with the biscuits too!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I swear I can just about taste it!!!!! Great idea with the biscuits too!!


  Thanks..Biscuits already GONE 

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2006)

You have my mouth watering, Kadesma. Again.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> You have my mouth watering, Kadesma. Again.


Nuts, Connie wish we could have shared these together 
kadesma


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 13, 2006)

Same here  lol - I just swallowed real hard !


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2006)

Barb L said:
			
		

> Same here lol - I just swallowed real hard !


Barb,
you Connie and I, should all get together and make these and just stuff ourselves 

kadesma


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 13, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Barb,
> you Connie and I, should all get together and make these and just stuff ourselves
> 
> kadesma


 Now wouldn't that be fun - Yummmmm !!    Wee, Wee, Wee all the way home !!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 13, 2006)

The least you girls could do is share some with the Hot Tub group, sheesh!!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> The least you girls could do is share some with the Hot Tub group, sheesh!!!


OOOPs,
have to make another batch Bug, get ready 

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds good to me! I'll bring Kim, and he can be our "step and fetch it" boy.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me! I'll bring Kim, and he can be our "step and fetch it" boy.


You're on 

kadesma


----------



## KIMMYM73 (Nov 15, 2006)

Has anyone tried topping the mushrooms with either provolone or mozz? Yummy!!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2006)

KIMMYM73 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried topping the mushrooms with either provolone or mozz? Yummy!!!


Hi Kimmy,
When I made them I topped with fresh bread crumbs half of which I added some parmesan cheese to..Very nice that way too. I'll have to try your idea  next time.

kadesma


----------

